# E Anthony New York



## melikapoisons (Jan 30, 2012)

_Hey guys it has been a while since I have posted anything new. So as always if I have a question about a bottle I know where to come. This past Saturday I picked up some bottles. One of them is a very nice bottle but I have know clue about it. The bottle is cobalt blue it is about 6in tall and about 2 1/2in wide and the embossing reads 
  E ANTHONY and under that it reads NEW YORK . If there is any info I can get like rarity , age and value it would be much appreciated. Thanks guys  
_


----------



## melikapoisons (Jan 30, 2012)

Pic 2


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 30, 2012)

Edward Anthony specialized in photographic chemicals. He was at 308 BROADWAY in NYC


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 30, 2012)

Probably a Diamond Varnish for single Ambrotypes used in the Collodian Process. Anthony was at his 308 address in the 1850's by 1860 he was at the 501 Broadway address. Nice bottle. Sent you a PM.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 30, 2012)

Its not one of his earliest bottles but its a very good one.


----------

